# Happy Birthday Ranger



## Arathorn II

First set of pictures are from the first few days we had him.

Second set of pictures were from the last week - 2nd to last picture was from this morning.


----------



## Arathorn II

He's only at about 64lbs. Our previous GSD was probably at 85lbs at 1 year old.


----------



## Shane'sDad

Happy Birthday Ranger :birthday: I'm guessing he'll add on a few pounds of muscle in the next year. Based on the arthritis and joint issues many GSDs end up with later in life--I like 'em "smallish" myself. Ranger's a great lookin' boy !


----------



## Apex1

He still has such a puppy face! Good looking happy dog. Happy Birthday Ranger!


----------



## dogma13

Happy Birthday Ranger!


----------



## tim_s_adams

Happy Birthday Ranger!


----------



## Jenny720

Happy Birthday Ranger!!!! Slipper photo is the best!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

